# Wine sound recording issue



## abishai (Jul 13, 2014)

Hello.
This is my first try to abandon Linux. I'm slightly familiar with FreeBSD as I have server on it. But, running FreeBSD on desktop arised a lot of new issues. I solved almost everything, except this one.

```
darkstar% uname -a
FreeBSD darkstar.home 10.0-RELEASE-p7 FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE-p7 #0: Sun Jul 13 20:12:49 MSK 2014     root@darkstar.home:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```


```
darkstar% cat /dev/sndstat                 
Installed devices:
pcm0: <Envy24HT audio (ESI Juli@)> (play/rec)
pcm1: <NVIDIA (0x0040) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm2: <NVIDIA (0x0040) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm3: <NVIDIA (0x0040) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm4: <NVIDIA (0x0040) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm5: <Realtek ALC892 (Rear Analog 7.1/2.0)> (play/rec)
pcm6: <Realtek ALC892 (Front Analog)> (play/rec)
pcm7: <Realtek ALC892 (Rear Digital)> (play)
pcm8: <Realtek ALC892 (Onboard Digital)> (play)
pcm9: <USB audio> (play/rec) default
```


```
darkstar% mixer
Mixer vol      is currently set to  75:75
Mixer pcm      is currently set to  75:75
Mixer mic      is currently set to   0:0
Recording source: mic
```


```
darkstar% wine --version
wine-1.6.2
```

The problem is - I can't setup recording in emulators/i386-wine application. For example, Teamspeak3. I tried all combinations without any luck. Random windows applications for work with sound failed as well - the only output i'm receiving is silence.

Please, save me from Linux.  :x I know, that the problem is rather specific, but maybe some has some clues or have time to check recordings under wine and shares setup? I'll try to buy analog ears to try Realtek, but I'm not sure it will help.


----------



## abishai (Jul 14, 2014)

Got analog headset and switched to embedded Reaktek. The same issue  Arrr

```
darkstar% cat /dev/sndstat                 
Installed devices:
pcm0: <Envy24HT audio (ESI Juli@)> (play/rec)
pcm1: <NVIDIA (0x0040) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm2: <NVIDIA (0x0040) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm3: <NVIDIA (0x0040) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm4: <NVIDIA (0x0040) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm5: <Realtek ALC892 (Rear Analog 7.1/2.0)> (play/rec) default
pcm6: <Realtek ALC892 (Front Analog)> (play/rec)
pcm7: <Realtek ALC892 (Rear Digital)> (play)
pcm8: <Realtek ALC892 (Onboard Digital)> (play)
darkstar% mixer
Mixer vol      is currently set to  84:84
Mixer pcm      is currently set to 100:100
Mixer speaker  is currently set to  74:74
Mixer line     is currently set to   1:1
Mixer mic      is currently set to  67:67
Mixer mix      is currently set to  74:74
Mixer rec      is currently set to  35:35
Mixer igain    is currently set to   0:0
Mixer ogain    is currently set to 100:100
Recording source: mic
```


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 14, 2014)

Does the computer have front analog audio ports?


----------



## abishai (Jul 14, 2014)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> Does the computer have front analog audio ports?


Yes. Front device differs - they have something called _monitor_ as recording device. Rear and USB - _mic_

edit: I forgot to mention in the start topic: native programs, like audacity - work.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 14, 2014)

So it's likely something in the glue that lets Windows programs see the audio input device.  Does Wine still have a config program with audio settings?


----------



## abishai (Jul 14, 2014)

Windows programs see audio input device and Wine still has a configuration program with audio settings and even shows the correct one. If native programs haven't worked for me, I'd say it is a muted device issue, but they are working. I opened a ticket with the Wine tracker, http://bugs.winehq.org/show_bug.cgi?id=36897, but I doubt they will be interested, it's a Linux world, unfortunately. But, I'll cross fingers. If someone has Wine and some time, you are welcome to bump it there.

I tried PC-BSD (BTW, I found audio/pulseaudio there  P ) in case I missed the obvious with compiling - I actively changed port options, it confirms the matter. So, I wait for confirmation from someone with different hardware and... back to Arch.


----------

